# How important are puppy obedience classes?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If you have a lot of socialization and activities away from home... and based on how some puppy classes are set up... they are not as important as obedience classes between 4 and 7 months. 

Then again, having your pup in classes for puppy classes, boot camp classes, and CGC classes... at the very least... would get you through that first year and generally means that your dog will be enrolled in classes and being trained through the toughest parts of raising a golden retriever puppy. 

You have a lot of people who don't do classes until they actually "need" them. And by that time they have to deal with a dog who has never been in a class format before and thinks he's just there to PLAY and completely tunes out the owner.

They still do that a little when puppies, but easier to control.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

IMHO it would depend on how much experience you have with dogs, dog training and what classes you are potentially looking at to enroll your puppy in.

Going to a puppy class is a good way to bond with your pup, expose him/her to another environment with other dogs and humans etc. Puppy classes won't give you much of anything except tips that you must practice at home and not just at class.

I can honestly say I didn't learn much taking Brisby to classes relative to training, however I did pick up a "watch me" command that I had forgotten about. 

Overall for us, it was still a positive experience in celebration of getting a new pup, although I"m not sure if I would do it again with my next....FWIW


----------



## Kristen&Gunner (Dec 27, 2014)

That makes a lot of sense Megora. Getting him used to classes early seems like a smart plan. I hadn't thought about it that way before.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I wasn't able to enroll my Yogi in puppy classes until he finished all his vaccinations (per my veterinarian and the trainer's liability insurance carrier) because Dallas is/was in a heavy parvo epidemic at the time. I enrolled him the second we possibly could, even though we actually hired the trainer to come to our home and run us through some things at home, one on one. I think it's a good experience for both owner and dog and the classroom experience builds the dog's confidence in public with distractions. 

As far as socialization, please get your puppy out and about in public venues meeting all sorts of people as soon and often as you can. This too will build your pup's confidence! Here is a good thread with a fantastic socialization checklist: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/196618-socialization-check-list.html
The rule of thumb is meeting 100 people in 100 days;, but if you have the time I'd suggest going to as many places as you possibly can to allow your pup the opportunity to meet all sorts of people. Think about visiting shopping malls (outside ones work well), dog friendly stores, outside libraries, parks, garden and hardware stores, police and fire stations, the UPS store, banks (inside and even the drive up bays), anywhere where you can meet people. I remember sitting outside a crowded Costco before Christmas with our Yogi where he was treated like a rock star by busy shoppers! Even today, at 2 years, we make sure to keep current with his proper public manners by visiting dog friendly stores at least once every 2 weeks.


----------



## Kristen&Gunner (Dec 27, 2014)

The puppy classes given by the local Kennel Club is 6 courses for $95 and the first class you don't even bring your dog. I'm just not sure 5 classes is worth a hundred dollars when we may not learn anything more than what I am already teaching him.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It's more about getting the puppy out in public around different people and new environments, and other dogs, to socialize them than anything, IMO. And surprisingly enough you will learn quite a bit in 5 weeks.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Researching training & actually applying training to a living breathing creature are too different things. Those classes are more about equipping you with various methods that work for you & your pup. The instructor is able to see what works & what doesn't & pull out more tips/tricks out of his/her bag to keep you guys progressing. The true success of any training classes will be the work you put in outside of class time. Depending on the skill set of the instructor, totally worth the money IMO.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

SheetsSM said:


> Researching training & actually applying training to a living breathing creature are too different things. Those classes are more about equipping you with various methods that work for you & your pup. The instructor is able to see what works & what doesn't & pull out more tips/tricks out of his/her bag to keep you guys progressing. The true success of any training classes will be the work you put in outside of class time. Depending on the skill set of the instructor, totally worth the money IMO.



It also helps to talk to people that are going through the same puppy stages as you. 

Socialization doesn't have to mean dogs physically interacting. Socialization is exposure. Gunner will learn body language from a distance. The repetitive exposure to the same dogs will help him learn how to deal with dogs that he may not be allowed to play with. 

Our puppy class was 6 weeks at $120. I thought that $20 a week was really cheap considering what our trainer put into it. We had a clean, safe environment for our pup. I had taught Millie a lot of things before they were being done in class but it might surprise you how your sweet obedient pup loses their ears in a different situation. 

Ultimately it's up to you but for us they were great.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My dog just really enjoys going to those classes. If not now, then at least start them about the 4 month mark. 

A lot of times, the classes aren't really for the dog but for the owner. I am always learning, and learning what I am doing wrong. For example, I was having the hardest time with Sailor and her down stays. Found out I had to change the tone of my voice because my natural tone is not deep enough and assertive enough for her. Problem was solved in a matter of days, and she is awesome at it.


----------



## Kristen&Gunner (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks for the input. I will sign us up. I am very interested in doing advanced obedience with him so I will get a solid start on it now. The local kennel club offers a discount for members on all courses so I will join and then do all the courses they offer with Gunner.


----------



## Danielle926 (Nov 9, 2013)

I think its great to get them into training as soon as possible. My husband and I started off with Petsmart for the basics as Senna was my first puppy. We advanced from there but they definitely helped a lot!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Let me put it this way: I help teach family dog classes, including puppy kindergarten, and I've taken three Goldens through puppy K. And I will _still_ take my next puppy to puppy K. 

You can always learn more about training, and even as an experienced trainer, you can learn a lot from having other experienced trainers watch you as you work. Plus, you can run into issues you never experienced with your previous dogs, and it's always good to have a pro on hand.

Last asset is that it's a great environment for your dog to learn to work around distractions. And a good class will set up all kinds of controlled practice situations to mimic real world situations or testing items on CGC, therapy dog, etc.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't know, while I enjoyed out obedience classes I have also come at odds with them. Clicker training for example, I got tired of all the clickers around me. I guess it is one thing to use the clicker at home but completely anther when you have ten people clicking away at their dogs. Another was tug of war. The trainer used it a lot as play relaxation time between training exercises. That has been a big no no for me. 
So many times I have found myself doing something else or finding other ways to train while in class. 
All in all, it has been a good experience and after Rose the trainer knew my objections and aspirations and that has made it easier for Darcy and easier going to advanced obedience.


----------



## Kristen&Gunner (Dec 27, 2014)

Starting our first puppy kindergarten class next Wednesday. I can't wait for Gunner to see other puppies his age.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

There is one other benefit...well-managed puppy classes are fantastic therapy for humans! You're in a room with adorable, funny puppies of all breeds who are having the best time ever and other humans who are just as besotted with their dogs as you are with yours.

I have laughed more at a puppy class than anything else I can think of and my dogs do love a good time, even my worriers. It's 160 miles round trip for a 45-minute class and I still look forward to them!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That is true Nor'easter. Some of the people in our puppy class continued on to other classes. I am in a Fungility class now that is so much fun for both dogs and people. We bonded through those classes. They are a wealth of info too!


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

The puppy classes I took with both of mine were $60 for 6 weeks. It is run by a local dog training club. All trainers volunteer their time. They also train in basic obedience, advanced obedience and agility. 

We did the "meet 100 people in 100 days" with both pups. Even though my pups were well socialized to people I felt that they needed to be socialized to other dogs as well. In the puppy classes all pups were up to date on their vaccinations or they didn't participate. And they capped it at the age of 20 weeks. To me this was the safest way to introduce our pups to other dogs. And the nice thing was that they gave the puppies play time in addition to training time.

We are continuing classes with basic obedience. There are people there who have 8, 9, 10 month old dogs who have never been trained. Do you know hard it is to control a 60 lb dog who has no manners? 

When we complete that we'll go on to advanced. No matter how much I know about training, I always learn more from the classes.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

We did one puppy obedience class that was 6 weeks long when he turned 3 months. I am really happy we did it because it made both me and my boyfriend a lot more confident with the dog but I do agree that it depends on how much experience you have. I'm sure not everyone needs it.


----------



## Kristen&Gunner (Dec 27, 2014)

We are half way through our 6 week kindergarten class right now. It is going well but I find it a bit hard because I had been clicker training Gunner at home and in the class and at home now we are doing it without a clicker. I am supposed to have phased out treats by this point on learned tasks but Gunner seems not to listen unless he sees the treat in my hand. I have to talk to the trainer about this at the next class. 

There are 5 other puppies in the class if everyone comes. They don't get to interact much but it is good for him to learn to settle and be calm around other dogs. There is a lot of sitting and listening in our class. The trainer teaches us the way to train and we work on it at home. Not much actual work in the class.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Does gunner always get to see the treat first?


----------



## Kristen&Gunner (Dec 27, 2014)

He used to see the treat first and he was all ears to find out what the task was. I didn't realize that was bad until last week when the trainer told me I had been bribing him instead of training and to stop that right away. He didn't tell me how though since other people had questions too. 

This week at home I've put the treats on the counter and asked Gunner to do something then once he has done it I treat him, intermittently on learned tasks like sit, down, etc that he already knows. He will ignore me often though and just walk off. I'm not sure what to do about that. I haven't found any treats that he goes nuts over.

When I play with his tug toy with him, he will drop it and sit on command without any treats because the toy is the reward.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

If Gunner is more play motivated than food motivated you can use the tug you as his reward. 

Have you been developing hand signals with the training?

Have you tried linking commands together before rewarding? Eg. Asking for a sit, then without reward asking for a down then reward once the down is completed.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm sorry your experience in the class has not been great. Should be working on things in class too so trainers can help you and guide you to figure out works and what does not. Eg. How to phase out the treat as a lure. Dunbar teaches a fun training thing to see how many behaviors you can get from dog. Sit, Stand, Sit, Stand, etc. Can you get 5-6 behaviors before treating. Make it harder, Stand, Down, Stand, Down.

Chris' suggestion to use the toy is good one when treats don't work.


----------



## Kristen&Gunner (Dec 27, 2014)

Chritty said:


> If Gunner is more play motivated than food motivated you can use the tug you as his reward.
> 
> Have you been developing hand signals with the training?
> 
> Have you tried linking commands together before rewarding? Eg. Asking for a sit, then without reward asking for a down then reward once the down is completed.


I have been using hand signals, he will respond to just the hand signal or just the cue word or both together but not always for any of them. It really depends on if he is in the mood for training...

I have linked commands, like sit then down and treating on the down. And also down, then sit which is much harder for him. He is great when he wants to be. 

How would I implement tug as a reward on tasks he is just learning? I would think he would get distracted/excited.


----------

